# One Month Out



## fyrfytr310 (Mar 5, 2019)

April 2019 PE Poll

For all us upcoming test-takers, how are you feeling right now?


Calm, cool, collected

A little nervous

Tunnel visioned with practice problems; no time to worry

Total panic, buying spree of additional problems, questioning every decision in this life

I'm a healthy mix of 1,2 and 3.


----------



## Baconator. (Mar 5, 2019)

I passed the exam last Oct and this post gave me anxiety...Good luck


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 5, 2019)

iceman123187 said:


> I passed the exam last Oct and this post gave me anxiety...Good luck


It's been a full year (and some) for me, and I STILL get anxiety thinking about it.  So I try not to.


----------



## Manimani (Mar 5, 2019)

For the breadth, a good mix of 1 and 2

for the structural depth a good mix of 3 and 4.

First time test taker so really no idea what to expect.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 6, 2019)

For all the lurkers out there: if you think it's bad now, it'll be so, so, so much worse a few days out from the exam. And the true hell begins a month after the exam!


----------



## Baconator. (Mar 6, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> For all the lurkers out there: if you think it's bad now, it'll be so, so, so much worse a few days out from the exam. And the true hell begins a month after the exam!


Or even worse...when the date passes and still no result, which you had convinced yourself the results would be released.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Mar 6, 2019)

2. A little nervous

I'm doing my first "mock exam" with the Slay the PE Practice Test this weekend.  I've already "mastered" the NCESS TFS Practice Exam and have spent the last month going through the Slay The PE TFS Bundle.  I plan to do (2) full 8 hour mock exams before the test.  Other than that I will spend every day doing problems until my brain EXPLODES!!!



RBHeadge PE said:


> For all the lurkers out there: if you think it's bad now, it'll be so, so, so much worse a few days out from the exam. And the true hell begins a month after the exam!


I can only imagine.  I'm such an anxious person and know I will spend every day after the exam logging into NCEES even though I know there's no way they will post the results that day.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 7, 2019)

Make sure you can sleep well the night before...


----------



## cvanwy02 (Mar 7, 2019)

Stardust said:


> Make sure you can sleep well the night before...


My exam is at a hotel conference center.  I'm highly considering staying there the night before.


----------



## tmntjmc (Mar 7, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> April 2019 PE Poll
> 
> For all us upcoming test-takers, how are you feeling right now?
> 
> ...


This will be my third time taking it, and I can't say I have studied anymore than my previous attempts but I am also way more at ease and at peace with this attempt. I know I have my references and will do my best. I know of a few people that are a completely different discipline yet managed to pass it somehow. There is definitely a big element of luck that can play for or against you. Best of luck to you.


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 7, 2019)

Dang already a month out? Good idea to use this time to focus on your problem topics, go through your practice exams (but don't wait until you're a week away from the exam to do them), make sure all your references are in order.  I stopped studying the Tuesday of exam week, and I think taking that break was critical -  really gave my brain enough time to rest and recover before the big day.  You all got this!


----------



## Stardust (Mar 7, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> My exam is at a hotel conference center.  I'm highly considering ﻿staying there the night before﻿.


This wouldn't help me much as I tend to get too excited to sleep for big events, but to each their own. Good luck!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Mar 7, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> I can only imagine.  I'm such an anxious person and know I will spend every day after the exam logging into NCEES even though I know there's no way they will post the results that day.


I'm the same way.  I checked it 3 times a day for the FE results.  But that was only a 1 week wait....


----------



## invu (Mar 7, 2019)

One month out....that means those who are going to pass have already logged 150 hrs and only have 150 hrs left to go.


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 7, 2019)

invu said:


> One month out....that means those who are going to pass have already logged 150 hrs and only have 150 hrs left to go.


ppppp

I passed with 200 hours, but everyone is different.  I am very jealous of the "I started two weeks before and logged 10 hrs and passed" people.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 7, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> My exam is at a hotel conference center.  I'm highly considering staying there the night before.


This is a very good idea. If you have a long commute to the test site or have any concerns about traffic, then you should stay at nearby accommodations. It just removes a lot of stress from the morning of the exam.



invu said:


> One month out....that means those who are going to pass have already logged 150 hrs and only have 150 hrs left to go.


Truth!



txjennah PE said:


> ppppp
> 
> I passed with 200 hours, but everyone is different.


200-300hrs is par for the course


----------



## invu (Mar 7, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> My exam is at a hotel conference center.  I'm highly considering staying there the night before.


In my opinion there is no reason for you not to do this.  Give yourself the best shot at passing.


----------



## tru2YM (Mar 9, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> For all the lurkers out there: if you think it's bad now, it'll be so, so, so much worse a few days out from the exam. And the true hell begins a month after the exam!


This is my third attempt. In two previous attempts, waiting for the results was much worse than the lead up to the exam. Today I planned out each topic to review then gave it time on my schedule. It turns out I will need to take off Fridays between now and the Exam to make it work. I talking with my manager on Monday to make it happen. Be intentional with the time available; it will pay dividends. Best of Luck!


----------



## Mcgurr (Mar 10, 2019)

*tru2YM*,


That is a great idea. At this point, the last month is the time to tie off loose ends.

Before I passed (2nd attempt), I was closer to 1 and 3. 

I remember taking my time on the last month to re-study on areas I was weak in and refresh the exam as a whole. I find it best to practice sample exams several times (at this point) to get in the rhythm of things.

Good luck to you. I hope you knock it out of the park.


----------



## 23and1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Oh boy, less than a month...
I'm sitting somewhere between 2 and 3. Going through the "strengthening of weak points" phase. Burning through the rest of the practice problems I have, and completing the last set of tabs I need on my reference material. Gonna take another practice exam next weekend. Gonna try and squeeze one more in the following weekend.

I can't wait to see my nerves after the exam


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Mar 11, 2019)

I was 3 and 4 from the day I started studying until exam day, so glad I never have to do that again!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 12, 2019)

This is go number 4 for me. We need to add #5 - NUMB to the list. That would make me a pretty even combination of 1, 3 and 5. 

I'm definitely not going to say that I don't care anymore. Obviously I do if I'm taking the exam again but I feel pretty emotionless at this point  :B  I bought a textbook in the topic I have struggled with the most so I'm reading through it and it's helping a ton. Other than that I'm just doing problem after problem.

Ready for April 6th!!!! 



cvanwy02 said:


> My exam is at a hotel conference center.  I'm highly considering staying there the night before.


One of my exams was at a hotel conference center. I stayed at the hotel the night before and it made for a very relaxing morning before a very stressful 8 hrs. I was able to get a late check out so all I had to do that morning was go downstairs and eat breakfast. During the lunch break I went back up to the room ate my lunch then checked out. Just make sure you don't lay down and fall asleep on the comfy bed during the break!!!


----------



## 23and1 (Mar 12, 2019)

@daydreambeliever I was just thinking to myself "Maybe we should add a #5 - "Dead on the inside" category", especially for post-test trauma


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 12, 2019)

23and1 said:


> I was just thinking to myself "Maybe we should add a #5 - "Dead on the inside" category", especially for post-test trauma


OH JUST WAIT!!!! This forum will blow up after the exam!!! Especially around 4 weeks post exam. @RBHeadge PE will post a link to a very lengthy topic that guides you through the stages of post exam life.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 12, 2019)

23and1 said:


> @daydreambeliever I was just thinking to myself "Maybe we should add a #5 - "Dead on the inside" category", especially for post-test trauma









You don't want to be dead on the inside pre-exam. There's no path to success from there.



daydreambeliever said:


> OH JUST WAIT!!!! This forum will blow up after the exam!!! Especially around 4 weeks post exam. @RBHeadge PE will post a link to a very lengthy topic that guides you through the stages of post exam life.


----------



## 23and1 (Mar 12, 2019)

I think I'm gonna just go ahead and upgrade myself to a mix of 3 and 4. A little manic, but still alive.


----------



## Geralyn (Mar 13, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> April 2019 PE Poll
> 
> For all us upcoming test-takers, how are you feeling right now?
> 
> ...


----------



## Geralyn (Mar 13, 2019)

I’m a good mix of 1, 2, and 4


----------



## Manimani (Mar 13, 2019)

a good 1 now on the AM after a few practice exams (still have to do NCEES 2018/EET exam)

Structural depth a 5 - omg im fu#*#8


----------



## ads0221 (Mar 14, 2019)

Breadth - Between a 1 and 2

Depth - 3 and will be a 4 by the end of next week.


----------



## 23and1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Theme of this week:

Every other problem has me switching from a 1 to a 4 and back. Its a vicious cycle of feeling absolutely competent, then questioning why I do these things to myself


----------



## adavi248 (Mar 19, 2019)

23and1 said:


> Theme of this week:
> 
> Every other problem has me switching from a 1 to a 4 and back. Its a vicious cycle of feeling absolutely competent, then questioning why I do these things to myself


I've got a hold of a couple practice exams that made me feel like a 4. (Goswami and ITRE) But ill take some of the others and nail a 80%+ and be back on top. So I feel you on this one.


----------



## 23and1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Less than a week out! How's everybody feeling? Keeping it together?

I've settled in nicely with my new 4 status. More problems, more problems...

Amazon failed a delivery of another practice exam over the weekend! My nerves are only getting worse and worse!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 1, 2019)

23and1 said:


> I've settled in nicely with my new 4 status. More problems, more problems...
> 
> Amazon failed a delivery of another practice exam over the weekend! My nerves are only getting worse and worse!


*Don't worry, you got this!*

Also, only 94 hours to go.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2019)

Can I be like a 2.5?

This isn't my 1st time taking this, not even my second time lol.  I'm probably about as nervous as I was the 1st time I took since I've actually put a bunch of work in and definitely have one section that's a major weakness so that's stressing me out. But it is what it is at this point really. Going to do a few more problems in my problem area tomorrow and then call it quits on studying. 

Yesterday was definitely 3. lol


----------



## Fissy_PE (Apr 1, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Can I be like a 2.5?
> 
> This isn't my 1st time taking this, not even my second time lol.  I'm probably about as nervous as I was the 1st time I took since I've actually put a bunch of work in and definitely have one section that's a major weakness so that's stressing me out. But it is what it is at this point really. Going to do a few more problems in my problem area tomorrow and then call it quits on studying.
> 
> Yesterday was definitely 3. lol


To you and all other repeat test takers, let me first let you know that my Texas score attempts (PE - Structural) were 59 -1st attempt, 66-2nd attempt and 82-3rd attempt in a row, my advice is that you guys just need to be calmed and focused for the few days remaining and even during the exam. don't try to think about the last two unsuccessful attempts during the exam instead be more cautious, accurate and fearless. Remember F.E.A.R is False Evidences Appearing Real. You have all studied hard and deserve to come out successful this time. Best.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2019)

Fissy_PE said:


> To you and all other repeat test takers, let me first let you know that my Texas score attempts (PE - Structural) were 59 -1st attempt, 66-2nd attempt and 82-3rd attempt in a row, my advice is that you guys just need to be calmed and focused for the few days remaining and even during the exam. don't try to think about the last two unsuccessful attempts during the exam instead be more cautious, accurate and fearless. Remember F.E.A.R is False Evidences Appearing Real. You have all studied hard and deserve to come out successful this time. Best.


Appreciated.

I'm only feeling anxious because I've actually prepared.

I've gone into the test with minimal studying and felt calmer (I was chosen to represent my track club at the Boston Marathon, I picked marathon training over the PE since the likelihood of ever running a marathon, especially Boston, was very very low at that point LOL)


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Apr 1, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Can I be like a 2.5?
> 
> This isn't my 1st time taking this, not even my second time lol.  I'm probably about as nervous as I was the 1st time I took since I've actually put a bunch of work in and definitely have one section that's a major weakness so that's stressing me out. But it is what it is at this point really. Going to do a few more problems in my problem area tomorrow and then call it quits on studying.
> 
> Yesterday was definitely 3. lol


I place myself somewhere around 2.5 as well.  I just worry about the controlling my nerves getting into the actual test now.  Recognizing that there will be several questions I can't answer and will have to guess while not letting that impact my composure on those questions that I should be able to answer.......


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 1, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Appreciated.
> 
> I'm only feeling anxious because I've actually prepared.
> 
> I've gone into the test with minimal studying and felt calmer (I was chosen to represent my track club at the Boston Marathon, I picked marathon training over the PE since the likelihood of ever running a marathon, especially Boston, was very very low at that point LOL)


Think of the PE exam as your new mental marathon my friend, you got this....good luck to you on Friday.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 1, 2019)

Home stretch! You all are so close!  

Take this time to stay as calm and focused as you can.  I stopped studying the Tuesday before the test, and it was the best thing I could have done!  It really helped my mind reboot after all the intense studying.  This week is not about learning brand-new concepts.  And don't worry, we've all had sections or topics we wished we spent more time on prior to going into the exam.  Spend this time doing a light review and organizing all your materials and notes. You got it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> Home stretch! You all are so close!
> 
> Take this time to stay as calm and focused as you can.  I stopped studying the Tuesday before the test, and it was the best thing I could have done!  It really helped my mind reboot after all the intense studying.  This week is not about learning brand-new concepts.  And don't worry, we've all had sections or topics we wished we spent more time on prior to going into the exam.  Spend this time doing a light review and organizing all your materials and notes. You got it!


That's my plan, no more studying after Tuesday. I might organize a couple of things on Wednesday but Wednesday is packing since I'm driving across states Thursday after work lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> Think of the PE exam as your new mental marathon my friend, you got this....good luck to you on Friday.


I think I'd rather run another marathon... and I hated marathon training LOL


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 1, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I think I'd rather run another marathon... and I hated marathon training LOL


LOL yes!  At least when you finish the marathon, that's it!  Your legs are on fire for the next week, but you don't have to wait another 5-6 weeks in agony...

So did you end up running Boston???  If so, that's super impressive.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> LOL yes!  At least when you finish the marathon, that's it!  Your legs are on fire for the next week, but you don't have to wait another 5-6 weeks in agony...
> 
> So did you end up running Boston???  If so, that's super impressive.


I did run Boston! It'll be my only marathon LOL

I was signed up for a marathon for May before I found out I was retaking the PE. And I dropped down in late February. I waited so long between marathons to get over the training burn out and I was over it but I do not at all enjoy marathon training. And this winter was rough in Maine so long runs in negative temps... NOPE. Meant I didn't have to balanace PE, work, boyfriend, and marathon training lol


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 1, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I did run Boston! It'll be my only marathon LOL
> 
> I was signed up for a marathon for May before I found out I was retaking the PE. And I dropped down in late February. I waited so long between marathons to get over the training burn out and I was over it but I do not at all enjoy marathon training. And this winter was rough in Maine so long runs in negative temps... NOPE. Meant I didn't have to balanace PE, work, boyfriend, and marathon training lol


That's so awesome you did Boston. It's my bucket list marathon.  I'm currently too slow to qualify.

I can't even imagine running in negative temps, omg. It's gotten to the point where even if it's in the 50s, I don't want to run in it.  Marathon training is so hard on the body.  I've done 2 and I've taken years off in between each one.  I'm amazed at people who do multiple marathons a year. HOW lol.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Apr 1, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I did run Boston! It'll be my only marathon LOL
> 
> I was signed up for a marathon for May before I found out I was retaking the PE. And I dropped down in late February. I waited so long between marathons to get over the training burn out and I was over it but I do not at all enjoy marathon training. And this winter was rough in Maine so long runs in negative temps... NOPE. Meant I didn't have to balanace PE, work, boyfriend, and marathon training lol


That's awesome!  I ran 9 marathons and always lusted after Boston but I ended up with a hip injury that has ended my running days before it could come to fruition. 

Well done!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> That's awesome!  I ran 9 marathons and always lusted after Boston but I ended up with a hip injury that has ended my running days before it could come to fruition.
> 
> Well done!


Thank you!

I hope your hip is ok now, as ok as it can be

I actually never had a desire to run a marathon and then one day, decided my first marathon was gonna be in northern Maine in December. 

Spoiler alert: it was -10F and my water froze so that became a half marathon lol

So Boston was my 1st and only. I volunteer at Boston too, handing out Hydration. It's also very rewarding. A little easier on the body lol


----------



## adavi248 (Apr 1, 2019)

In between of being super nervous about what they're going to throw at me to ready to destroy this test. haha I haven't kept up with my hours this time but last time I put in 190 and this time I have to be somewhere at 300 with doing 1000 plus problems. So hopefully I've prepared enough. Idk what else I would do different if i have to take it again.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2019)

adavi248 said:


> In between of being super nervous about what they're going to throw at me to ready to destroy this test. haha I haven't kept up with my hours this time but last time I put in 190 and this time I have to be somewhere at 300 with doing 1000 plus problems. So hopefully I've prepared enough. Idk what else I would do different if i have to take it again.


cry and switch fields?


----------



## adavi248 (Apr 1, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> cry and switch fields?


Change names and start a new family in another country too.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2019)

adavi248 said:


> Change names and start a new family in another country too.


Sounds like a great plan to me!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Manimani (Apr 3, 2019)

dude you're freaking me out!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## 23and1 (Apr 3, 2019)

*Initiates panicky heavy wheezing


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 3, 2019)

Manimani said:


> dude you're freaking me out!


I'm here to help!

You got this!

Speaking of two days out: y'know how in baseball, the batter swings a heavier bat in the on-deck circle to get ready to hit. They practice with a heavier load so that the muscles are warmed up and ready to tackle something easier a minute later. That should be everyone today when it comes to exam readiness.


----------



## Manimani (Apr 3, 2019)

So what you're saying is do more practice problems all night today till I can't see and then I should hit a home run on friday?!


----------



## YW55 (Apr 3, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm here to help!
> 
> You got this!
> 
> Speaking of two days out: y'know how in baseball, the batter swings a heavier bat in the on-deck circle to get ready to hit. They practice with a heavier load so that the muscles are warmed up and ready to tackle something easier a minute later. That should be everyone today when it comes to exam readiness.


Tried to do the Lindeburg MDM practice exam and couldn't finish the afternoon exam in 4 hours (I don't think it's even possible) and I have done the exam 2 times before. So be careful what you are asking for haha.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 3, 2019)

Manimani said:


> So what you're saying is do more practice problems all night today till I can't see and then I should hit a home run on friday?!


Yes :thumbs:

But take it easy tomorrow. That's the equivalent to strolling to the plate while getting pysched up by your "walk up" music.

Also: listen to your "walk up" music on the way to the exam on Friday.


----------



## Manimani (Apr 3, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes :thumbs:
> 
> But take it easy tomorrow. That's the equivalent to strolling to the plate while getting pysched up by your "walk up" music.
> 
> Also: listen to your "walk up" music on the way to the exam on Friday.


That was my plan.

All out tonight. Rest tmr. Pass?! Friday?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 3, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also: listen to your "walk up" music on the way to the exam on Friday.


Agreed. In the mean time, though, you can get yourself pumped up today with a little “Final Countdown.”


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## DKS (Apr 4, 2019)

Good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Apr 4, 2019)

April 2019 test takers, you got this!! Good luck!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 4, 2019)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 4, 2019)

Ya’ll got this! Treat yourself to a little R&amp;R tonight, you won’t regret it.


----------



## adavi248 (Apr 4, 2019)

LEEETTTTTSSSSSSS GOOOOOOOOOO! We put in the hard work and now its time to trust the process. I'm ready to smash this thing and hand them a passing test at the end of the day tomorrow!


----------



## Ranger1316 (Apr 4, 2019)

I’m almost numb at this point lol. I was anxious the past few days but that has given way to just being ready to be done


----------



## Baconator. (Apr 4, 2019)

Manimani said:


> dude you're freaking me out!


Wait until after....


----------



## Zach Field (Apr 4, 2019)

Just remember that Rap God by Eminem is 6 minutes long. After its done playing in your head, start it over and move on to the next problem. Good luck!!


----------



## Mcgurr (Apr 4, 2019)

Good Luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Apr 4, 2019)

Zach Field said:


> Just remember that Rap God by Eminem is 6 minutes long. After its done playing in your head, start it over and move on to the next problem. Good luck!!


....When you have a d**** man bun?


----------

